# Please critique my bareback jumping



## Marlea Warlea

ok guys,i am practicing jumping bareback, please critique!!


----------



## horseobsessed977

Looking pretty good!
Just try to make it look more like a JUMP. Put your hands up his neck more and do what you would normally do. Hang on with your thighs and wrap your calfs around him. Nice!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lol its a her... ok will take more pics t'day


----------



## horseobsessed977

Ohh.. well SHE is really cute btw


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lol thanx


----------



## Brighteyes

Release. Your release is non-existent. :wink:


----------



## apachiedragon

I agree you need a release. it looks like you are steadying yourself with the reins, which will pop your pony in the mouth with the bit and keep her from being able to or wanting to use herself properly over the jump. If you feel insecure when you bring your hands up, grab a handful of mane to help you balance instead. Other than that it isn't at all bad for bareback.


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo

Nice work i say.... but liek the others have said more release is needed otherwise the horse wont be able to work as well or efficently. But great job for bare back


----------



## AlexS

While jumping bareback is cool, you need to balance yourself, and you do this by putting your weight in your legs and not your hands. You are balancing yourself on the piece of metal in your horses mouth, and that's not cool. You need to balance yourself with your legs and release your horses mouth. 

I believe you are trying to show the connection you have with your horse, and this is not it, this is your horse/pony coping with your fail.


----------



## Scoope

horses ****ed expression and ears kind of says it all - your sitting on her mouth the poor thing. same as above really.


----------



## AlexS

Thanks Scoope, I thought my response might be too harsh for the rules of this forum.


----------



## Scoope

I don't think you were too harsh at all. She posted it in the critique section , asking for constructive criticism - you gave her that, as I did in agreeing with you . Its not the 'pat on the back and fluff in your trousers section'. I believe in credit where credit is due - and its not due here im sorry. 

to the OP:
I'd be more impressed to see you jumping well under saddle and working well with your horse than the attempt to be 'cool' by jumping bareback and sitting on her face. The only thing that impresses me here is that your horse is a saint.

Maybe something to think about..


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Your poor honest horse is not having any where near as much fun as you are.

Please go back to jumping basics if you think these photos represent you doing a good job.



Your horse is a saint.


----------



## VanillaBean

Yeah, Relese. Your poor pony is getting her face ripped off...

Also, learn distances. I can't tell if you are only trotting these poles, but in the firs pic your pony is almost on the jump before she is taking off, therefore it is much harder to jump-she has to jump straight up.

VB


----------



## PintoTess

I think that your pony is a saint as well!! Please please please, make the jumping BASICS stronger before you attempt to jump bareback. For your ponies sake, for your SAFETY!!!


----------



## Can He Star

love the confidence. i agree with what has already been said ... wrap your legs around him more and i know it would be frightening but hold on to his mane to keep your hands further up his neck. will help with balance. other than that i am amazed at how good you look. i could never do that!!!


----------



## Can He Star

also dont sit up his neck otherwise you could easyly fall of and also hurt your pony. a bit to work on good luck


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh gosh, im sorry, i had no idea how bad this was... the fact that i only have a dressage saddle that i can't jump in might be the cause of my horrible position but im getting a new saddle tomorrow.
Gosh, poor marlea... and the fact that i can ride 10 times better bareback... oh gosh... i acctaully thought i had a really good seat


----------



## PintoTess

Don't worry, Just a little practice and you back to basics and you will improve


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh i hope so


----------



## PintoTess

Maybe practice 2 point seat at a walk? maybe trot? Make your position a little more stable? Just trying to help here/......


----------



## JustDressageIt

Marlea, the first step to improving is knowing WHAT to improve - now you know  
if you can, work with a trainer. Jumping is really one of those things that's hard to learn solo. You need to learn how to balance through your lower body - ideally you want to get to the point where you're able to let go if the reins over the fence. 
Also, please for your and your horse's sake, set your jumps up as real jumps, the second photo is an accident waiting to happen - you don't want that  not when you're on your way to learning an exciting new sport!
Good luck and have fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea

i can jump with no bridle (no reins)

and im sure my jumping will improve with a new saddle


----------



## Golden Horse

So everyone who is jumping on the 'release' bandwagon, yes the OP has posted in the critique section, but I really wonder if some posters have had a hard upbringing??

AlexS has a great balance there, says what needs to be said without cutting the OP off at the knees.

There are times for ripping people a new one, that's for sure, but just sometimes it would be nice if you could find a positive to go with the critique. 

Yes the OP has things to learn, but kudos to her for trying, pony looks well fed and clean, good that she is wearing a helmet. The OP is young, give her a little something to give her something to feel a little good about herself. If you only shout about the pony 'getting its face ripped off' or similar comments then you run the risk of chasing of someone who looks willing to listen and learn.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I want to offer a round of applause to the OP for taking her criticism so well - it is blatantly obvious you DEARLY love your pony in that you were very much upset when you discovered you may be hurting her instead of instantly arguing with seasoned riders.

That in itself puts you at the top of the list of riders who WILL go FAR in their riding careers because you are not afraid of criticism and your pony's wellbeing comes first for you!

Best of luck with your new saddle, and I have no doubts you'll be flying high in NO time with that attitude!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Golden, that was quite rude making assumptions like that. It's counterproductive and quite backwards to insult posters and call them rude for being a bit on the harsh side.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I want to offer a round of applause to the OP for taking her criticism so well - it is blatantly obvious you DEARLY love your pony in that you were very much upset when you discovered you may be hurting her instead of instantly arguing with seasoned riders.
> 
> That in itself puts you at the top of the list of riders who WILL go FAR in their riding careers because you are not afraid of criticism and your pony's wellbeing comes first for you!
> 
> Best of luck with your new saddle, and I have no doubts you'll be flying high in NO time with that attitude!


Absolutely agreed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

I have to agree with Golden somewhat, though. I cringed inside when I read some of the comments. It was an honest mistake that I have seen many, many people make, and it wasn't deliberate. And kudos to you, OP, for taking the advice and not getting up in arms over it. I'm sure some of us would love to see how it goes when you get your new saddle, if you would still be willing to post new photos then.


----------



## Golden Horse

JustDressageIt said:


> Golden, that was quite rude making assumptions like that. It's counterproductive and quite backwards to insult posters and call them rude for being a bit on the harsh side.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But it isn't counter productive to insult and be rude and harsh to a young OP.

What assumptions was I making, I was just observing and I'm as entitled to express my opinion just as much as anyone else.


----------



## lacyloo

Kuddos to *Marlea Warlea*, for not running far far away from this thread.

I wish I had advice to give you but its not my discipline. But I will say, its easy to set up cheap small jumps. Something like barrels can be dangerous if the horse hits them because they roll.


----------



## Brighteyes

Some of these posts are why I don't ask for critique. No matter how much you try and how gracefully you accept something, someone will always be harsh. Someone will always say something in a way that, while the advice is good, is abrasive. "[The pony] is dealing with your fail" and similar comments. Honestly? :'( Why is that necessary? 

You can be an "experienced rider" without acting like a beeyotch to this kid. That's my only compliant about this forum. You can't be "respected" without being harsh.


----------



## lacyloo

> You can be an "experienced rider" without acting like a beeyotch to this kid.


Amen :clap:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

lacyloo said:


> Amen :clap:


x2

I understand a harsh critique, but comments like "that POOR pony" are completely unnecessary in my opinion. We ALL started somewhere, we've ALL made mistakes, no reason to make the poor kid feel like dirt on top of it all.


----------



## tinyliny

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I want to offer a round of applause to the OP for taking her criticism so well - it is blatantly obvious you DEARLY love your pony in that you were very much upset when you discovered you may be hurting her instead of instantly arguing with seasoned riders.
> 
> That in itself puts you at the top of the list of riders who WILL go FAR in their riding careers because you are not afraid of criticism and your pony's wellbeing comes first for you!
> 
> Best of luck with your new saddle, and I have no doubts you'll be flying high in NO time with that attitude!


 
Very well said, MM


----------



## Adonai Acres Ronaldo

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I want to offer a round of applause to the OP for taking her criticism so well - it is blatantly obvious you DEARLY love your pony in that you were very much upset when you discovered you may be hurting her instead of instantly arguing with seasoned riders.
> 
> That in itself puts you at the top of the list of riders who WILL go FAR in their riding careers because you are not afraid of criticism and your pony's wellbeing comes first for you!
> 
> Best of luck with your new saddle, and I have no doubts you'll be flying high in NO time with that attitude!


i couldnt have said it better :clap:


----------



## AlexS

Brighteyes said:


> Some of these posts are why I don't ask for critique. No matter how much you try and how gracefully you accept something, someone will always be harsh. Someone will always say something in a way that, while the advice is good, is abrasive. "[The pony] is dealing with your fail" and similar comments. Honestly? :'( Why is that necessary?
> 
> You can be an "experienced rider" without acting like a beeyotch to this kid. That's my only compliant about this forum. You can't be "respected" without being harsh.


That was me, and I didn't pay enough attention to the avatar to see that the OP was a kid at the time I said this. That's my personal flaw as I can't imagine a child so young being online. 


To the OP, I firmly believe my ponies I had when I was your age were so much happier than my horses now. I gave them so much time, just loved on them, talked to them, groomed and groomed forever. Those ponies got so much love and attention, I am sure my current horse would be very jealous. 
It is clear you love your pony. It's ok to do something wrong, what makes you great is that you can hear that and want to fix it. Heck we all do things wrong. 

To Brighteyes, if you ask for a critique, you will get it, and not just the nice stuff - surely that's the point, it is a critique section not a pat on the head section.


----------



## PintoTess

I did give tips NICELY! But the world is not always butterflies and rainbows. There is a harsh side to it and Marlea took it well.


----------



## Brighteyes

This also isn't the "get me chew your head off just because I believe that getting my point across requires unnessiary force" section. :wink:

I think the term "constructive criticism" has been warped. Is criticism truly constructive if it makes someone feel like the scum? No. It ceases to help. For criticism to actually help someone, it mustn't be dressed in layers of harshness. Isn't that the point of this section? To help other people? To improve their riding? 

My riding isn't improved by comments such as "that POOR pony!" Comments like, "You need to release so you don't catch your pony on the mouth" help me more then "You fail. Release and stop being cruel to that poor creature!" (The latter comment is an exaggeration, but not a huge one.) 

In this forum, "constructive criticism" and "they asked for critique" have become acceptable ways of playing off cruelty between members. 

All I ask is for a little kindness. Everyone who posts in this section is a human with feelings. :wink: Marlea did take this very well, but not everyone is as strong as she is. "As firm as necessary, as gentle as possible".


----------



## xEquestrianx

You look pretty good! Just a little more release and balance your weight down a little more. Just a couple little fixes and you'll look great


----------



## lacyloo

PintoTess said:


> But the world is not always butterflies and rainbows. There is a harsh side to it and Marlea took it well.


* Shakes head*:? we aren't saying that it should be that way. It should be_* constructive criticism* _not a bash fest just for the heck of it_. _Explain what her flaws are, after all- how are we going to change if we aren't corrected?. Saying "omg that poor pony" Or along those lines are NOT constructive one bit.


----------



## Jessskater

I like it. I would never be brave enough to jump bareback


----------



## Golden Horse

lacyloo said:


> * Shakes head*:? we aren't saying that it should be that way. It should be_* constructive criticism* _not a bash fest just for the heck of it_. _Explain what her flaws are, after all- how are we going to change if we aren't corrected?. Saying "omg that poor pony" Or along those lines are NOT constructive one bit.


Exactly, there is a world of difference between criticism, and constructive criticism, and in many cases constructive seems to get forgotten.


----------



## PintoTess

Lets just all forget about this whole thing. Im pretty sure it is clear to Marlea what she needs to improve and I think that everyone has had their little nitpicking comments. Lets just forget about it and now hope that Marlea's thread does not get locked.


----------



## AlexS

Brighteyes said:


> "You fail. Release and stop being cruel to that poor creature!" (The latter comment is an exaggeration, but not a huge one.)


The latter comment is an exaggeration, it was me who said, you fail, and I apologized for that. Would you like a dead horse to beat on?


----------



## PintoTess

PintoTess said:


> Lets just all forget about this whole thing. Im pretty sure it is clear to Marlea what she needs to improve and I think that everyone has had their little nitpicking comments. Lets just forget about it and now hope that Marlea's thread does not get locked.


 
Come on guys, don't get her thread locked please!! She is a sweet little girl and she doesn't need this.


----------



## AlexS

PintoTess said:


> Come on guys, don't get her thread locked please!! She is a sweet little girl and she doesn't need this.


Agreed, but I have nothing else to add, that you grip with your legs and release with your hands.


----------



## PintoTess

Lets start fresh....

I love your pony Marlea!! Quiet a little cutie  Just remember to give a little release and steady yourself on her mane. Maybe a little two-point on the flat?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Try not to beat yourself up about it Marlea, everyone starts somewhere 
Im sure everyone here has caught their horse/pony in the mouth by accident at least once in their life, its not something that can be helped when you're learning. now you know what to fix, you can help yourself and your pony  All in all, a very good attempt. i know its not easy to jump bareback  well done. & cute pony too.


----------



## Brighteyes

AlexS said:


> The latter comment is an exaggeration, it was me who said, you fail, and I apologized for that. Would you like a dead horse to beat on?


Yes please. 

Let's drop the point here. Points have been gotten across.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I want to offer a round of applause to the OP for taking her criticism so well - it is blatantly obvious you DEARLY love your pony in that you were very much upset when you discovered you may be hurting her instead of instantly arguing with seasoned riders.
> 
> That in itself puts you at the top of the list of riders who WILL go FAR in their riding careers because you are not afraid of criticism and your pony's wellbeing comes first for you!


I agree.

Marlea, are you able to get any lessons? I bet once you have a few lessons under your belt you will totally get the feel for this.


----------



## Mike_User

I apologize for adding another off topic post to this thread, but I wanted to say that anyone interested in the issue of constructive criticism discussed in this thread is welcome to read/participate in the related discussion here, http://www.horseforum.com/suggestions/bashing-kid-84324/.

Now back to Malrea's horse!


----------



## farmpony84

Sometimes I read these threads and I just think to myself, *REALLY?* I mean, *REALLY? *I know I'll probably be slammed for that remark because I'm a mod but sometimes I just want to bang my head on the desk and not because of the OP. 

I was always taught that if you have something not so nice to say then you should always follow it up with something nice. In this case you don't have to try that hard to find something because the "bad" really isn't that bad. Here's an example of a decent critique:

"You have a very cute pony that seems to really want to please you. You need to be a little bit careful when jumping bareback because you have no stirrups to help you balance, which means you are compensating with your hands. That takes away your ability to release and you are pulling on the reins. Very cute pony and good luck to you!"

I'm not singing sunshine and roses but the truth doesn't have to be ugly and nasty. The OP does NOT have to take your advice, even if she or he asked for it. Too many threads go down hill and spiral out of control way to fast, not because of the OP, but because of our "helpful" posts. When a person is slammed right out of the shoot, it's pretty normal for them to immediately become angry and defensive. That is why so many OPs ignore the advice. 

I think it would be much more productive if people typed their responses as if they were speaking to someone they actually no rather then someone hidden behind a monitor. 

Rant over - PS, thanks for the common sence posts Golden Horse. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

FP, Just because niceties were not said with the same extra thick layer of sweetness smeared on them like you posted as an example does not mean that people are not giving compliments too. Even Alex's post (the person who thinks their own post was too harsh) has a compliment in it.

Not everyone paints with rainbows and butterflies. There is nothing wrong with being blunt and to the point.


----------



## Levade

Trust me, these comments are not that harsh  This forum is really nice, no-one is genuinely nasty. The forum I came from, you can't even post a photo of your horse in his stable, in the picture section, without people jumping down your throat - horse too fat/too thin/shouldn't do your bed like that/shouldn't feed from a haynet/on the floor/hay bar etc, this didn't happen to me as I hadn't the guts to post photos there, but saw it happening to everyone who did. Seriously this place is a million times better!

Marlea, you obviously love your pony very much, and she looks very well cared for! Your seat isn't bad at all, but you are pulling on her mouth, and you did ask for critique so that is mine  The fact that you are jumping her bareback shows that you trust her, which is the first hurdle when it comes to jumping. I would have a few lessons with a good instructor - something anyone who rides would benefit from - who will give you some pointers about jumping position. But you're off to a good start, and you weren't to know that you were pulling her mouth, so as long as you work on stopping don't worry about it  Keep up the good work, and don't be put off asking questions! We all just want to help! Would love to see more photos as you progress, and ps, your pony is a cutie!


----------



## Cinder

FP, I have to agree with AlwaysBehind. I agree that you should mix in good with bad, but that does not necessarily mean the good and bad have to be equal (if that makes sense). 

I have to say that at some point we've ALL caught a horse in the mouth. It is unpleasant for the horse and it is unpleasant for the rider to know they've caused a horse discomfort, but hopefully we've all gone on and LEARNED from our mistakes. Let's stop acting like it's a Deadly Sin please. She obviously cares very much for her pony and would not EVER do anything to intentionally hurt her. I know that it's considered a serious problem and should be fixed ASAP but all I'm saying is that we shouldn't equate a little ignorant catching as *OMG HORRIBLE ABUSE CALL THE SPCA.* I agree that the rider needs to work on this and I'm not saying that the critiques themselves were wrong, but rather the way they were said. (Some of them at least). 

I also have to agree with Levade that compared to some other forums I've seen, these comments are not that bad. Some of them were a bit TOO MUCH on the harsh side in my opinion (there is NO NEED to tell someone they "fail" no matter how well you mean), but this forum is generally pretty good with member interaction and I believe most members here wouldn't intentionally be nasty to someone (or at least nasty just for the sake of it).

For my critique, Marlee, I'd say get up into two-point. This is your biggest problem. Once you learn to get up into a nice two-point, releasing should come naturally to you. You'll also find that after you get used to two-point, you'll feel much more balanced over jumps and much safer. I understand you're getting a new saddle, but I have to say that a new saddle does not fix posture. It can help, certainly- but you'll need to get an instructor and learn all of this, so that you can jump with and without a saddle safely and correctly . I have to say I like your general position as a general position (not jumping), and I feel that you'd be quite well off practicing some walking and trotting bareback. Good luck and I commend you for taking the criticsm so well.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I agree with the others about the release, but you're just learning and the fact that you can STAY ON bareback over a jump is certainly a good thing  Try going into your two point a little earlier. Scoot your hands further up her neck and grab some mane so you don't accidentally get her in the mouth. 

Here's a photo of me jumping my pony bareback...I'm not going to say I have the BEST form or anything, but just for the sake of looking at what the release should look like


----------



## Alwaysbehind

HPITS, wow! Very wow! Very impressed.

Lovely automatic release.
You look amazing.


----------



## Lizzie4Brodie

use your core balance and your lower leg and use crest release! if you dont your pulling at her mouth and that will make her not want to jump it has to be a positive experience else she'll stop at the fences  pretty mare though


----------



## GeminiJumper

While jumping bareback can do worlds to improve your position, I would work some more on your release so you aren't relying on your pony's mouth for balance. Grab some mane! We've all done it.


----------



## Cinder

Hoofprints in the Sand, that's a great example.


----------



## farmpony84

AlexS said:


> While jumping bareback is cool, you need to balance yourself, and you do this by putting your weight in your legs and not your hands. You are balancing yourself on the piece of metal in your horses mouth, and that's not cool. You need to balance yourself with your legs and release your horses mouth.
> 
> I believe you are trying to show the connection you have with your horse, and this is not it, this is your horse/pony coping with your fail.





Alwaysbehind said:


> FP, Just because niceties were not said with the same extra thick layer of sweetness smeared on them like you posted as an example does not mean that people are not giving compliments too. Even Alex's post (the person who thinks their own post was too harsh) has a compliment in it.
> 
> Not everyone paints with rainbows and butterflies. There is nothing wrong with being blunt and to the point.


Alex,

This is no offense to you but I am going to use your post as an example. I see absolutely no harshness in this portion:

_While jumping bareback is cool, you need to balance yourself, and you do this by putting your weight in your legs and not your hands. You are balancing yourself on the piece of metal in your horses mouth, and that's not cool. You need to balance yourself with your legs and release your horses mouth._

in fact, I think it was a solid post. The part that COULD be considered offensive by the OP is the second paragraph:

_I believe you are trying to show the connection you have with your horse, and this is not it, this is your horse/pony coping with your fail_

It's not even all that bad, although from the above posts and the photos I don't know what the thought was behind it, as in, was it a jab or just a comment? You know, it's hard to tell from reading an internet post. Alex, I don't believe your post was awful. I do think some of the posts on here were somewhat bashing and those are not productive.

And Always, I do understand your _"Not everyone paints with rainbows and butterflies. There is nothing wrong with being blunt and to the point"_ comment. One of my favorite advice givers is Kevin and he can be very blunt. But sometimes I think people just get hurtful and that's not cool.

Can someone take this darn soapbox away from me????


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Alwaysbehind said:


> HPITS, wow! Very wow! Very impressed.
> 
> Lovely automatic release.
> You look amazing.


Thank you very much! Sometimes I get lucky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Cinder said:


> Hoofprints in the Sand, that's a great example.


Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thank you very much! Sometimes I get lucky
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Pfft...you have a horse shoe up your bum! I know you do! :wink:_

_Im jealous of your auto release btw. And the fact that you could put a saddle back underneath you, and I doubt there would be much difference._


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I do not think that is a lucky photo at all. It is lovely. I admit it, I am jealous.


----------



## hanoverian12

AlexS said:


> While jumping bareback is cool, you need to balance yourself, and you do this by putting your weight in your legs and not your hands. You are balancing yourself on the piece of metal in your horses mouth, and that's not cool. You need to balance yourself with your legs and release your horses mouth.
> 
> I believe you are trying to show the connection you have with your horse, and this is not it, this is your horse/pony coping with your fail.


 lol! I love this comment. It makes me laugh but Yeah, go into the two point man, if I jumped bareback hanging on my horse Lance's mouth he would buck me off!


----------



## gypsygirl

HITS great release ! i think you should be off of her back a bit more though, i would get you sat down a little soon over this fence.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Lol horse shoe up where???!  and yes to the above...i do have a bad habit of doing that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea

other photos taken 2 days ago, i know they are still bad but i think they are better.

Also the comment about trying to bond with my horse... if i rode in a saddle she would look a lot more peeved off, it doesnt fit at all but not too worry, new one is coming tomorrow


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love the halter idea.
I really do like your pony! (And for all you angry people out there, please do not twist that to be anything other than a compliment.)
You got left behind in the first photo. Grab some mane so your arms and upper body stay with your pony. All of this would be easier if you had the ability to bend at the hip. I think because your legs are so straight down it really makes it hard for you to bend at the hip. 
Compare your photos with the photos HITS posted.


----------



## kitten_Val

Marlea, I was impressed how you took the criticism in your thread (especially given your age). Since some really good suggestions were already given, I only want to add that with your attitude and new saddle I'm sure you'll progress fast.


----------



## apachiedragon

I agree, the halter was a very good idea, since you seem to have a very willing pony who will jump that way. I also think you are wise to ride bareback rather than ride with a saddle that doesn't fit her. 

I still would like to see your hands further up her neck, not down around your belly, but that will be a bit easier to work on once you get your new saddle in. I know it is harder to get into two point without a saddle, especially on a slippery pony, but really think about toe up, heel down, and you want your leg position to be the same jumping bareback as it would be with a saddle, so put a little more bend in, and use your upper leg strength to get you up into that two point and hold it. (That's also a very good exercise to work on while on the flat.)


----------



## farmpony84

Alwaysbehind said:


> Love the halter idea.
> I really do like your pony! (And for all you angry people out there, please do not twist that to be anything other than a compliment.)
> You got *left behind in the first photo. Grab some mane so your arms and upper body stay with your pony. All of this would be easier if you had the ability to bend at the hip. I think because your legs are so straight down it really makes it hard for you to bend at the hip. *
> Compare your photos with the photos HITS posted.


I know - I know... I'm posting to agree but I was thinking exactly what she typed.....


----------



## Alwaysbehind

farmpony84 said:


> I know - I know... I'm posting to agree but I was thinking exactly what she typed.....


I am more shocked that you are willing to say you agree with me than that you are doing the now proclaimed evil-ness of simply agreeing with another poster.


----------



## Cinder

You got way left behind in the first photo, and I think it's because you are in a GENERAL position, not two-point. 

Compare this:









To this:










It is slightly better in the second picture but not much. I agree with AB that you should grab mane and bend at the hip ^^^.

At this point, I would *wait* until you get your new saddle and practice with that first before trying bareback. Bareback jumping is really fun but I think that you would be much better off in a saddle for now. I really like your general position (in the second picture, your heels were pretty good, especially for bareback. I know this sounds weird but coming from me that's a compliment lol! :lol. The halter idea was great and your pony looks like she has a good bond with you.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Cinder said:


> To this:


The person in this photo is not bending at the hip either. They are thrusting their hips forward (their hips should be back over the saddle, not up over the pommel.


----------



## Cinder

My main point wasn't to critique the pictures I got from five seconds from Google, but to show the difference between general position and two-point. I think those pictures are pretty ok for that. While we're saying things wrong I feel the person in the first picture is hunched over a bit :lol:.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey Marlea, good for you for posting more pics, definitely the way to progress getting feedback, trouble is, as you already know, you will get many different opinions :lol:

Now for my input, and remember one thing in this life, free advice is always worth *exactly* what you pay for it.

You look like you have a good solid seat, and you sit really nicely there. Your face is very expressive and you look in the first pic as if you already know that it all went wrong. The second pic much better timing.

I don't think that you need to wait for your saddle, if you can sit that nicely on a slippery pony it is a skill that will stay with you for ever. I think that practicing your jumping position on the flat is a good way of progressing, think about folding in the middle, rather than leaning forward. I'm no instructor, so wont go into details, but good on you!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Alwaysbehind said:


> The person in this photo is not bending at the hip either. They are thrusting their hips forward (their hips should be back over the saddle, not up over the pommel.


Agreed, I just typed in "good equitation over fences" and came up with a better one...

Nothing like GM to show you how it's done


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

WOW...


----------



## Cinder

> You look like you have a good solid seat, and you sit really nicely there. Your face is very expressive and you look in the first pic as if you already know that it all went wrong. The second pic much better timing.
> 
> I don't think that you need to wait for your saddle, if you can sit that nicely on a slippery pony it is a skill that will stay with you for ever. I think that practicing your jumping position on the flat is a good way of progressing, think about folding in the middle, rather than leaning forward. I'm no instructor, so wont go into details, but good on you!


Yes, she has a good solid seat. But NOT for jumping. To me just sitting like that over a jump is asking for trouble. I've done it a few times IN A SADDLE and it was very, very awkward. To me, that kind of thing just isn't safe. Foundation starts in the saddle. Once she has a good posture there, if she can carry that over to bareback then more power to her. But if she is not solid (while JUMPING, which she is doing) bareback I think she should go back to basics before something happens like in the first picture and she's tossed off. 

Marlea has GREAT posture for Walk/trot/canter. But jumping is a different beast. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

HITS, I saw the photo before I read what you wrote and I said, "That is GM, it has to be, who else gets away with wearing rust breeches".


----------



## Golden Horse

Cinder said:


> Yes, she has a good solid seat. But NOT for jumping.


Which is why I was trying to say she needs to practice more on the flat, in jumping position, maybe I didn't get that across, LOL, this written communication is tricky!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Lol AB!!! And don't forget the Bill Cosby sweaters! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Oh, ok! Sorry about that GH!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

thanks for everything guys  especially to the people who not only critiqued me, but were kind about it too... yes my face had alot of expression in that photo... i knew everything just went wrong and this would really hurt if i was a guy (lol)


----------



## Cinder

We're glad to help Marlea, and I'm impressed with how well you took/take everything.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lol, thanks again 

i was surprised when alot of you said that, i was like ha?? it's not really that good is it? (lol)

I admit at first when some of you said my horse was a saint i was fuming! i was like oh no they didn't! how dare they say that to me! But i thaught about it and it looks like your right  my position is horrible... although i thought the seating of the first pic i posted on this thread was quite good  take it back


----------



## Cinder

I admit _I _probably would've posted some less than nice posts had it been me. 

:lol:, if you're ever brave enough to check out the "Bashing a kid" thread, we had an ongoing commentary on that very comment! 

Don't feel bad about your position, we all have things we need to work and improve on and it would be foolish to pretend otherwise. In no time you should be bareback jumping like a pro! I've been riding for about five years, and I'm just starting to learn jumping in a saddle! (Forget about cantering...I'm starting to think it's never going to happen..:lol:!)


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Cinder said:


> I admit _I _probably would've posted some less than nice posts had it been me.
> 
> :lol:, if you're ever brave enough to check out the "Bashing a kid" thread, we had an ongoing commentary on that very comment!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> about what comment?? sorry i'm a little slow  i'll check out the thread though


----------



## kmdstar

I just LOVE the OPs attitude. Seriously. I don't know how young you are Marlea, but you look pretty darn young. I don't know people in their 20s that would take the critism on this thread as well as you did. 

I would like to say I didn't see any bashing, maybe it's just me or maybe I'm too used to forum world but it seemed fairly tame.

But to see the OP take in what everyone said, not only the fact she didn't run away...but came BACK, with PICTURES showing improvement...it's just a breath of fresh air and I feel like the OP deserves some credit. I wish everyone that posted critiques could take it as well as she did.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

uhm.... thanks, i must say im a little blown away by the fact your saying this.... i just didnt want people to think i was a horrible rider and think my horse had to put up with someone like me.... i guess thats the main reason i posted them 

you've made my day saying that 

BTW i can't believe theres a thread with 13 whole pages dedicted to something i started/me  (i feel special!)


----------



## PintoTess

Hahha you will improve so much Marlea with your new saddle. Seriously, when I wrote "your pony is a saint" I meant it in a good way lol. She is beautiful little pony. Off topic but, what breed is she?


----------



## BuntEquestrian

I have to admit I'm a jumper for 2 years and the first time I jumped bareback I did what you were doing here. I was trying to support my self on my horses mouth withouth thinking of his mouth. It's actually sort of a common mistake because sometimes it's like Oh got to save my self!! 
You have a really good attitude to some of the critique you've been getting.

Cute horsey


----------



## Marlea Warlea

pintotess, marela is an australian pony x welsh.
She is sooo well behaved!!!!

I went x-country jumping today and jumped wine barrels with a huge log infront of them, also a tracina (I think thats what you call it) and some other pretty big jumps i never knew i could jump!! new saddles awesome!!


----------



## apachiedragon

How fun! Glad your new saddle is working out!


----------



## Marlea Warlea

lol... btw i only pulled on her mouth twice... i know still not good but i can explain!! we were doing the wine barrels and she was cantering, stopped then jumped... so i wasnt expecting it... cant remember what the second was though  we did a wedding cake and she hates going back down... its super freaky :/


----------



## fuadteagan

Your hands should not be at your hips. Not trying to be mean but really you are using his mouth and the reins to pull you into your two-point and not your body. It doesn't look like a jump neccesarily like you just do your regular position but I have seen you alot on forum and I don't remember you doing lots of bareback. But your legs are in the right position and stuff.


----------



## Frankiee

^^ yup !! Practice practice !!! makes perfect


----------



## Hlover

Hmmm you should try a jumping strap might be helpful it's just a piece of leather around the neck to grab instead of mane . It really helped me and like you I've been told not to pull on my ponies mouth wen I started jumping. I kept forgetting to grab mane and this worked wonders also what you should do is have someone take a video of u 2pointing and then someone who does it really well and compare watching yourself will help u get the right position if u lack the immediate help of an instructor hope that helps cutesy pony and girl combo ever !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dance21

I agree with you needing to release your reins a bit more. Just let the horse take you over the jump rather than you taking your horse over the jump, it is less work for both horse and rider and makes for a better partnership. Nice work on the whole however, you look to be quite a team.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Hlover said:


> Hmmm you should try a jumping strap might be helpful it's just a piece of leather around the neck to grab instead of mane . It really helped me and like you I've been told not to pull on my ponies mouth wen I started jumping. I kept forgetting to grab mane and this worked wonders also what you should do is have someone take a video of u 2pointing and then someone who does it really well and compare watching yourself will help u get the right position if u lack the immediate help of an instructor hope that helps cutesy pony and girl combo ever !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
aww shucks everyone says marlea is totally georgous  it means alot to me


----------



## PintoTess

She is a seriously cute little pony! It looks like from your avatr that you and her have a great relationship


----------



## Marlea Warlea

ohhh thanx 

i luv her to bits


----------

